#       1,5

## -25

.

-     
1: 8.3 (8.3.5.1383)
 -   ,  1.5 (1.5.2.31)

,   ""  :
     .     ...,     "  "  "  "? ,  "   7,7"  .

          ,  -   .

----------

*-25*,            ?

----------


## -25

> *-25*,            ?


** ,  :   5 - 1  => 5  
     ,  1,  3  3,75, 5  20.
   ""  .    1,  1,9   .

----------

*-25*,

----------


## -25

> -25,



** ,    ,       .        , ?      ,     ,    ...

----------

> ,    ,       .        , ?      ,     ,    ...


  ,       ..      0,25 .. 
,           ..        ..

----------


## -25

> ..


!   ,     -  :Wow:  


** ,   .  .

----------

> ,     -


  :yes:

----------


## -25

> 


 :Wow:    !  :yes:      !  :Wow:

----------

*-25*,  :Frown:

----------

*-25*,    ..  --  ..      :Big Grin:

----------


## -25

> --  ..


    .   -   ,      20 .     ...

----------

